# Any chance the paint on my new Elgin Oriole is orginal?



## bikewhorder (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi I just bought this a couple weeks ago and I'm kind of torn as to whether or not the paint is original.  It looks kind of "brushed on" but there are none of the typical signs of a repaint where paint has found its way onto parts that are not supposed to be painted.  So if it was repainted someone COMPLETELY disassembled the bike which is rare given that it is obviously a very old paint job.  Even the bottom of the steerer tube is painted blue as you would expect in a factory paint job.  Anyone ever seen one painted like this before?


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 19, 2011)

I do not think that this is original paint, though it looks close to the original color.  the Westfield paint scheme actually has mutiple lines in places where your bike has one.  Probably whoever painted it tried to duplicate the original design and color match as best as possible.  BTW it is a nice bike and looks to only be missing the truss rods.

BTW - Where in Maine are you?

Joe



bikewhorder said:


> Hi I just bought this a couple weeks ago and I'm kind of torn as to whether or not the paint is original.  It looks kind of "brushed on" but there are none of the typical signs of a repaint where paint has found its way onto parts that are not supposed to be painted.  So if it was repainted someone COMPLETELY disassembled the bike which is rare given that it is obviously a very old paint job.  Even the bottom of the steerer tube is painted blue as you would expect in a factory paint job.  Anyone ever seen one painted like this before?


----------



## jpromo (Nov 19, 2011)

That's the perfect kind of bike to have. A well-done, old repaint that looks good, has patina, but also that you won't be afraid to ride. I have a '38 Hawthorne like that. Very nice bike you got there! Aluminum fenders?


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 19, 2011)

So I guess what I have here is a bike that's been partially repainted the exact same color.  Thanks for the compliments, Its definitely my new fav.  I bought it off Ebay and paid $90 to have it shipped to me from Kansas.  I promised myself when I started collecting that I wouldn't buy bikes that I could not see in person and pick up myself but I had a moment of weakness when I found this one with zero bids and just a few hours remaining.  If you search Elgin Oriole in the completed listings you can see what I paid.  I try to only buy bikes that are being sold for less than their fair market value but this is one I _really_ wanted and I'm glad I own it.  Its the closest I can get to owning a bluebird.  I think the fenders are aluminum and the rack is stainless, its really rugged.  I had to add the seat, grips and head badge, and swap out the bent pedals, all of which I had just happened to have.  It rides nice and I've made the short commute to work on it a few times now, but it is soooo slow compared to my regular commuter.  I live on the mid-coast of Maine and have amassed a pretty sweet collection of bikes in the 5 years I've been collecting them.  I'm actually planning to start thinning the heard soon to generate some capital for my CZ/JAWA antique motorcycle addiction.  Stay tuned.  -Chris


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 19, 2011)

Retracted.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 19, 2011)

Geez and I thought just the paint might be unoriginal, now you have to tell me that the fork, fenders and carrier are wrong too!!! (and I'm pretty sure the bars are incorrect alsoo  You know I have history of making optimistic assumptions when buying these old bikes, even when I buy them in person.  I did notice that the fork was the same as the one one my 50's wards Hawthorne and that the fender braces were curved, but the bike looked so untouched that for some reason that I never allowed myself to question them.  I really thought the bike had just had parts subtracted from it, not added to it.  I should have known that a bike  like this would not "fall through the cracks" on ebay.  Oh well, It's still a super cool bike that gets lots praise even from people who don't know bikes.  Even though its a mis-mash of parts the whole package works well together, its just a little less precious to me now.  As far as restoring it goes, its generally not something I would ever do.  I much prefer a crusty original to to one that's all shiny and new.  People often ask me when they see my collection if I restore them and my "witty" response is always "no I don't restore them, I just store them".  I do have the correct fork for this bike on parts bike that's proven to be a very valuable parts doner for this project already.  It was an Elgin that I bought at a local auction and I almost didn't go after it because I could tell it had been repainted, but I got it for next to nothing and now I'm super glad I did.   I often tell myself I'm not going to be a bottom feeder anymore and just purchase nice complete original men's bikes, but I can't seem to resist the temptation of the super cheap old bike.  In my mind I'm an antique bicycle connoisseur, but guess I'm just a rat-rodder scrounge at heart.  Thanks for all the info. -Chris


----------



## OldRider (Nov 19, 2011)

Quite alot of us here prefer "crusty originals", myself included. With that attitude you'll fit right in here.....welcome to the CABE


----------



## 1936PEDALER (Jul 18, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> Hi I just bought this a couple weeks ago and I'm kind of torn as to whether or not the paint is original.  It looks kind of "brushed on" but there are none of the typical signs of a repaint where paint has found its way onto parts that are not supposed to be painted.  So if it was repainted someone COMPLETELY disassembled the bike which is rare given that it is obviously a very old paint job.  Even the bottom of the steerer tube is painted blue as you would expect in a factory paint job.  Anyone ever seen one painted like this before?



I could use those fenders..


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2022)

Wow, a 11 yr old blast from the past with a retracted RMS37 post!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 18, 2022)

😄 talk about digging deep into the archives.

Whats the chance he still owns the bike and or fenders that you need.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 18, 2022)

1936PEDALER said:


> I could use those fenders..



 No you don't actually need that set of fenders, those are after market stainless steel Wald fenders.  I still have this rear fender and the front fenders are actually easier to find because they came on girls bikes too.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/elgin-oriole-westfield-aluminum-rear-fender.159325/


----------

